# Cabin Fever Expo 2021 Cancelled



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Title says it all. The well known show in Lebanon, PA has been cancelled, due to Covid 19 concerns. They explain it would be impossible for a show that large and many traveling from great distances to comply with directives and keep people safe.
A real loss for me, and many others I m sure. I love that show. Ah well, look to the future





Cabin Fever Expo | Cabinfeverexpo







www.cabinfeverexpo.com





Jerry


----------

